# Wireless Issues After ISP Switch

## cpman

Hi everyone!

It took me quite a while to get wireless working on my gentoo system initially, but it has been running well for over a year now!

However, since I changed ISP's, I've had issues with it. Dhcpcd and wpa_supplicant start up fine and connect me i the wireless network, but I get the error "Network is unreachable" with ping and no web browser works.

This is an intermittent issue that occasionally resolves itself after a day or two. 

The thing is, I can't figure out how to get it to stop. Restarting dhcpcd and/or wpa_supplicant doesn't help at all. 

My computer successfully gets an IP address from the router.

I don't have this issue on any other computers or the other OS's on this computer.

My wireless card is an Atheros AR928X. Here is my wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

network={

    ssid="MySSID"

    psk="MyPasscode"

    priority=5

}

```

The output of ifconfig on the relevant interface:

```
wlp2s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST> mtu 1500

    inet 169.254.248.180 netmask 255.255.0.0 broadcast 169.254.255.255

    ether 70:1a:04:93:c9:ad txqueuelen 1000 (Ethernet)

    RX packets 737 bytes 93158 (90.9KiB)

    RX errors 0 dropped 0 overruns 0 frame 0

    TX packets 67 bytes 14894 (14.5KiB)

    TX errors 0 dropped 0 overruns 0 carrier 0 collisions 0

```

I'm really stumped as to what I should do. Restarting the interface doesn't seem to work either. 

I had this same problem for a couple weeks just after the switch, but it went away (seemingly for no real reason).

It has showed up intermittently since then, but to is back now consistently.

Thanks for any help!

P.S. There may be transcription errors in the above snippets as I transcribed them from my computer to my phone to post this. Sorry!

----------

## charles17

 *cpman wrote:*   

> The output of ifconfig on the relevant interface:
> 
>  *Quote:*   wlp2s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
> 
>     inet 169.254.248.180 netmask 255.255.0.0 broadcast 169.254.255.255
> ...

 

Adjust your /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf file to exactly match the example from the wiki and use wpa_gui to connect to the AP.

----------

## cpman

I've determined that it isn't an error connecting to the network -- it is an error with dhcpcd instead.

It seems like I can connect just fine to the network, I just am not getting assigned an IP from dhcp.

I added the -L option in the file /etc/init.d/dhcpcd to prevent the allocation of a 169.254.x.x address.

Now, when I start up dhcpcd using "/etc/init.d/dhcpcd start", I get this as output:

```
dhcpcd[2307]: version 6.6.7 starting

dhcpcd[2307]: dev: loaded udev

dhcpcd[2307]: wlp2s0: adding address fe80::3192:fc02:2c74:e4ea

dhcpcd[2324]: wlp2s0: starting wpa_supplicant

dhcpcd[2307]: DUID 00:01:00:01:1b:88:1b:ee:70:1a:04:93:c9:ad

dhcpcd[2307]: dummy0: IAID f4:b1:4c:a5

dhcpcd[2307]: enp3s0: waiting for carrier

dhcpcd[2307]: wlp2s0: waiting for carrier

dhcpcd[2307]: dummy0: soliciting a DHCP lease

dhcpcd[2307]: wlp2s0: carrier acquired

dhcpcd[2307]: wlp2s0: IAID 04:93:c9:ad

dhcpcd[2307]: wlp2s0: soliciting an IPv6 router

dhcpcd[2307]: wlp2s0: soliciting a DHCP lease

dhcpcd[2307]: wlp2s0: Router Advertisement from fe80::beca:b5ff:fe7c:ab57

dhcpcd[2307]: wlp2s0: adding address 2605:6000:e7ca:500:1053:41d1:2f7f:bce/64

dhcpcd[2307]: wlp2s0: adding route to 2605:6000:e7ca:500::/64

dhcpcd[2307]: wlp2s0: adding default route via fe80::beca:b5ff:fe7c:ab57

dhcpcd[2307]: wlp2s0: requesting DHCPv6 information

dhcpcd[2307]: timed out

dhcpcd[2307]: forked to background, child pid 2419

```

From this, it seems like the router isn't assigning an IP address for one reason or another. I'm not sure what to do.

I haven't installed wpa_gui yet because of the networking issues AND because I don't want to have all the qt dependencies on my computer (I'm on XFCE).

Thanks!

----------

## charles17

 *cpman wrote:*   

> From this, it seems like the router isn't assigning an IP address for one reason or another. I'm not sure what to do.

 

Are you dual booting and still have the other OS assigned an IP address in the router?  Try deleting that entry and apply again.

 *cpman wrote:*   

> I haven't installed wpa_gui yet because of the networking issues AND because I don't want to have all the qt dependencies on my computer (I'm on XFCE).

 

Without Qt, you could still use wpa_cli.

----------

## cpman

I just have the router assign the IP's with dhcp.

----------

